# Hooters anyone ?



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Moose Hollow

Cool picture Hellsanger69.

Thanks for sharing and the info.


----------



## huntinfool

Hells look great any chance of sharing the location though E-mail? I would love to get som pictures of them.


----------



## Al Hansen

Nice pair............... 8)


----------



## Jed

I had a big ol' owl fly at me once when I was fishin' on a creek...**** near crapped my pants!


----------



## katorade

Jed said:


> I had a big ol' owl fly at me once when I was fishin' on a creek...**** near crapped my pants!


Well you got off easy I was looking up at one in a silo when it crapped on my face.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Checked out the hooter family and the little hooters are grown fast .  Mom was not to happy but she got over it .


----------



## Hellsangler69

bout ready to fly the coop


----------



## .45

Ha ha....  

Cool look'in birds Hellsangler69 !!! Are these close to your home?


----------



## Hellsangler69

Only hint I will give out is they are in this Western United States . :mrgreen:


----------



## .45

Hellsangler69 said:


> Only hint I will give out is they are in this Western United States . :mrgreen:


That's close enough !!! It will be good to see the next set of pictures !!


----------



## Hellsangler69

I got a video clip once it's downloaded on you tube . Need to turn up volume to hear the hissing and snapping at me . I was terrified the whole time . :wink:


----------



## Hellsangler69

OK lets try this


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## .45

I'm gonna call Frank-n-berry on you !! :wink:

:lol: :lol: I like the video....way cool birds !!


----------



## Hellsangler69

I better get to work before Frank gets up :lol:


----------



## OKEE

Doh Fell for it again :lol:


----------



## Hellsangler69

Well I finally got all of the Kids to pose for me . :lol:


----------



## .45

SilverSmitty said:


> Sweet shot Hells. Such beautiful birds.


Ditto......

But...where's the feathers??!?? :wink:


----------



## Hellsangler69

Time for me to fly


----------



## .45

Oh great...now Frankie, your neighbor, is going to see hooter's in his dreams.... :roll: 

Thanks for the update on those critter's !!!


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## Hellsangler69

One still has a soft spot for me :mrgreen: and hangs around with me . Others just fly the coop


----------



## Size Matters

I love Big hooters that must have been a awesome experince for you thanks for sharing.


----------



## dartangion

Barns are gorgeous birds, love to see 'em. Thanks


----------



## Hellsangler69

I miss them a bunch . They have all flew away to find greener pastures . One of the foxes got hit by a car so they are gone now too . Well maybe more time for chasing bucks I guess now .


----------



## Jed

When I saw the title of this thread I was thinking of something besides owls...  :lol:


----------



## triumph

awesome awesome pics.. those are amazing..


----------



## Bhuntin

that's awesome


----------



## JAT83

Wow, those are some great pics! I think owls are amazing creatures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I thought for sure one was going to fly down and bite your face off!!!


----------



## Nueces

Great pics. I love owls, they eat a ton of rodents. Some people may like rattlesnakes to do that trick but I'll take owls any day over a rattlesnake.


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## ajwildcat

Ok, ya got me, I honestly clicked on this thread hoping to see pictures of "other" hooters guess I should have known better


----------

